
Protonet becomes a YC company - philippnagel
https://protonetinc.com/lp/ycombinator/
======
samstave
Interesting. Looks like you used CERN to slam trello and slack together.

I don't know if this is possible, but what I would love to have is a toggle in
a PM app that could swap a project timeline between trello-like cards and a MS
project-plan like list.

I know that extremely complex projects, like building an aircraft, like to use
Planisware-like apps.

People like task cards from trello. Some projects require ms project gants
etc...

So it would be great to have the slack+trello I'd (which is how this feels to
me) but also be able to have gant-able nested tasks.

I'd also like to have a budgeting widget as well, but that may already exist
in this app - I can't tell.

